# Suggestions for truck and/or trailer to haul IH 240 tractor



## PhilB1010 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey everybody. I'm looking to buy a pickup truck, and trailer, capable of hauling my IH 240 tractor, which supposedly weighs somewhere between 3000 and 4000 lbs. (sound right?). Any suggestions on what to look for, either specific trucks and specific trailers you'd recommend, or general specs to look for in a truck and/or in a trailer? I don't know a ton about either when it comes to towing so please use layman's terms.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

When it comes to towing things, the phrase "bigger is better" is the truth. You should plan on at least 3/4 ton pickup, and 1 ton is a plus and a 1 ton duelie is a double plus......as far as a trailer, single axle trailers are out, most are only designed to handle up to 3000 lbs and do not have brakes....so you will be looking for a 5000 to 7000 lb tandem trailer with electric brakes.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Where are you hauling this tractor? And, how often are you going to be hauling it around? I'd say a nice 3/4 ton 4x4 extended cab... maybe diesel... set up with a tow package that would work well with a tandem trailer with electric brakes as willys55 mentioned. Get what you can afford, and not what you think you can get away with.
Plan a head and think about what else you would like to use the truck and trailer combo for. Haling hay, picking up other machinery or implements.... that sort of thing. If you go too big, you could get into the business of yearly equipment (truck and trailer) inspections and stuff like that. You may not want to do that. Not sure of the regulations down in your neck of the woods.


----------



## PhilB1010 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys. I've been looking at some trucks. What would you say is the minimum towing capacity I should look for? Considering at most 4000 lbs. for the tractor and some additional lbs. for the trailer, would you think a truck with a specified towing capacity of 7000 lbs. would be sufficient? I know the more the better, and I know the advertised capacity can be misleading and depends on several factors, but I have to assume one could take the total load and add an amount to that as a safety cushion to come up with a reasonable, comfortable minimum.


----------



## pinball (Aug 22, 2017)

Most 16 ft car trailers are rated at 7500 lbs and are sufficient to haul the smaller tractors. just needs to be a wide as the law allows. use to be 81 inches. not sure what it is now. I have hauled many tractors with my chevy 1/2 ton . Any ford or dodge will work also. It all depends on how often you will need to haul something and how heavy the weight will be. Trick is to load the tractor correctly. I have heard that 1 inch on your trailer hitch is about 1000 lbs weight and is the best to haul something. In other words load you tractor. put a ruler at the ball and pull your tractor forward and when your ball drops an inch then strap your tractor in place. I'm sure other people has there ways of doing it. Loading a tractor correctly means a lot less work on your truck. I have hauled several with out a brake controller. It can be done but you have to be extra careful and mindful of anyone else around you at all times. Break controller is better to have and highly recommended if you plan on hauling much. Just remember what ever you buy it will have a limit. don't exceed that. just my 3 cents worth.


----------



## ar_confederate (Jul 20, 2015)

I was in a similar situation and ended up with a 2001 Chevy 2500HD. It was older but since I don't use the truck everyday and it was a one owner, I felt comfortable with it. the tow rating is 10000 lbs so I have a comfortable margin. A 1500 would work but I wouldn't have the extra capacity if I needed it. If you won't be using it heavily, you might consider an older vehicle. The price was certainly attractive.


----------



## PhilB1010 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm considering a 2014 RAM 1500 Sport with towing capacity of about 8,100 lbs. I won't be towing very often, and when I tow the tractor it will probably be just 10 miles or so. I'm also considering a 2013 Ford F-150 STX, but need to ensure it has the towing package, which would bring it to somewhere over 10,000 lbs. capacity I think. Anyway, I'm really looking at just a 1/2 ton/full size pickup rather than something bigger. Y'all tell me if that's a mistake, but from what I've researched, plenty of folks with similar requirements are saying that's sufficient.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

That’ll be fine. Especially for your usage. 

I like the 1” idea described above. You generally want about 60% of the weight ahead of the axles for best stability. 

Another option for a trailer would be a hydraulic tipper. This tips back so the back edge touches the ground and you can drive the he tractor right on without the use of ramps. It’s more pricey and heavier, but super convenient and can be rented out when your not using it.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Spend time with the trailer dealer before leaping on the truck purchase. Once you have the trailer capacity and configuration sorted along with recommended hitch weight identified you will be ready to find the light truck that best works for your requirement.

Tow capacities of light trucks are highly dependent on the hitch weight, such that a 10,000 lb rating may only be in some marketing slick's material, and the true capacity will be 4,800 lbs with the trailer properly loaded.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Make sure that the Ford has the max tow package. My first one did not but had a regular tow package. Basically just the electric break and extra trany cooler . Was not what I thought it was. With the max tow package your good for 11500 pounds towing. I tow a 30' fifth wheel camper with no issues. Fifth wheel is definitely the way to go but the cost of your trailer goes up but an other nice thing is not to Manny people have this hook-up ,so they don't ask to borrow it. I have the 2013 EcoBoost in my truck. It's an ok motor but to start over I would not buy the EcoBoost. Lots of power for a six pack but they do have there issue.


----------

